# Cycling and the Coronavirus



## Wester (2 Mar 2020)

What are the chances of a cyclist contacting Coronavirus ? as it is a respiratory infection I guess and I am only guessing it must be slim as most cyclists are always blowing hard so you blow out any thing bad that you breathe in


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

Wester said:


> What are the chances of a cyclist contacting Coronavirus ? as it is a respiratory infection I guess and I am only guessing it must be slim as most cyclists are always blowing hard so you blow out any thing bad that you breathe in


As someone who rides a bike, have you ever caught a cold (or if male, man flu  )? It's a very similar means of contracting both (it also lives on surfaces such as skin and not just in the air).

Just stay away from every other human being or anywhere another human being might have been


----------



## hoopdriver (2 Mar 2020)

Cycling has nought to do with it. You’re most unlikely to catch anything out in the open air


----------



## overmind (2 Mar 2020)

I would say slim to none (and slim is out-of-town ) at least as a consequence of cycling. Since I have been cycling to work (20 years) I have hardly ever picked up colds and flu's that most other people seem to pick up on a regular basis. I can only speak for me, but I think all the fresh air seems to boost your immune system.


----------



## Phil Fouracre (2 Mar 2020)

Nah! Fresh air = nobody else near you! That’s why you don’t catch anything 😄


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

So long as you are not taking part in the UAE tour you will be OK (probably).


----------



## Johnno260 (2 Mar 2020)

In the open I can't believe the virus would live for long, cold, rain, UV etc more likely to get it from a door handle in a public space.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2020)

So long as you avoid snot rockets etc you'll be fine


----------



## MichaelW2 (2 Mar 2020)

Cycling gets you away from common transmission vectors such as handrails on public transport and breathing in coughs and sneezes.
The daily dose of excercise in cold fresh air seems to strengthen the immune system.


----------



## Dogtrousers (2 Mar 2020)

If you do nothing but ride a bike, 24 hours a day, then I think it may be a good way of avoiding the virus. If not, I really don't think the two are in any way related.


----------



## wafter (2 Mar 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Cycling gets you away from common transmission vectors such as handrails on public transport and breathing in coughs and sneezes.
> The daily dose of excercise in cold fresh air seems to strengthen the immune system.


Was thinking just the same as your first point.. granted everyone's circumstances are different; however regardless of whether it's your chosen form of recreation or necessary transport cycling is going to get you out in the open and away from others (a compelling argument even without the slim threat of death thrown in!).

From the perspective of alternative transport, on the road you're away from densely-packed pavements, busses, trains.. cars if you would otherwise be travelling with one or more passengers. Alternatively if you're a only a recreational rider, you're still likely to be better off than if your alternative choice of sport or hobby involved being indoors / around others.


Also stands to reason that if you're a regular cyclist you're likely to be more healthy and resistant to infection. The flip side I suppose is that this might go the other way if you're in the habit of exhausting yourself or maybe get caught out in the cold / rain..

Common sense says to avoid all possible sources of exposure in the event of a widespread outbreak (which may or may not happen) and I think cycling would certainly help in this regard to some extent.


----------



## Globalti (2 Mar 2020)

You catch viruses by touching contaminated objects then rubbing your eyes or picking your nose and occasionally when somebody sneezes near you. That's why you should always wash hands on entering your house and before sitting down at your computer; you can create a germ-free environment for yourself.


----------



## Ridgeway (2 Mar 2020)

Just ride faster and keep away from everyone


----------



## kingrollo (2 Mar 2020)

I was reading a similar thing on a running forum - there was a point made there that after immediately completing an endurance event you immune system takes a hit due to the stress you have put it under. 

Personally keeping your cardio V intact has to be good thing with a respiratory virus doing the rounds.


----------



## Yellow Saddle (2 Mar 2020)

The link between the two is tenuous. Now for a thread on Corona virus and staring into the distance whilst drinking coffee.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

Fill yer boots https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/coronavirus-outbreak.256913/


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

Yes you may be at higher risk immediately after cycling and good idea to take precuations then.

The fitter you are before you get the virus the less time it will take you to regain fitness when you recover. Keep cycling!


----------



## CXRAndy (2 Mar 2020)

I would expect cycle riders with good lungs would be slightly better at coping with CV


----------



## PeteXXX (2 Mar 2020)

Just make sure no sniffy coughy people touch your bike..


----------



## roadrash (2 Mar 2020)

PeteXXX said:


> Just make sure no people touch your bike..


----------



## Rusty Nails (2 Mar 2020)

Do viruses last longer on steel, alloy or carbon surfaces? I have important choices to make. Marginal gains and all that.


----------



## Tenkaykev (2 Mar 2020)

kingrollo said:


> I was reading a similar thing on a running forum - there was a point made there that after immediately completing an endurance event you immune system takes a hit due to the stress you have put it under.



That rings true. When I was running long distances I'd often succumb to cold sores in the days after an event. 

As my body became adapted to the distance I'd no longer get cold sores, but if I upped the distance or raced particularly hard they would reappear.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

overmind said:


> I would say slim to none (and slim is out-of-town ) at least as a consequence of cycling. Since I have been cycling to work (20 years) I have hardly ever picked up colds and flu's that most other people seem to pick up on a regular basis. I can only speak for me, but I think all the fresh air seems to boost your immune system.



You are not far off. Regular endurance exercise does preserve the immune system, more specifically the size of the Thymus which produces T cells. In most sedentary adults the Thymus shrinks over time, reducing the effectiveness of their immune system. Hence why the elderley are said to have weakened immune system and are vulnerable to these viruses. It's more that they have been sedentary most of their lives and so the immune system has weakened. They can't produce as many T cells rapidily and efficiently, and so viruses can more easily gain a foothold. So it very does much protect you when mixing in others in crowded places. (research into aging which came out of Kings College London in 2018)

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5847865/

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6395415/

It's also true that if you overdo it, the immune system function is depressed for a few days whilst your body is in deep recovery / repair mode.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2803113/


----------



## Kryton521 (2 Mar 2020)

Certainly think the fitter or healthier you are, the less damaging or quicker you will recover from it. But unless you are planning on living in isolation, it's always a possibility that you will contract it.
Super market trolleys and baskets best be avoided, unless you carry sterile wipes with you?


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

kingrollo said:


> I was reading a similar thing on a running forum - there was a point made there that after immediately completing an endurance event you immune system takes a hit due to the stress you have put it under.
> 
> Personally keeping your cardio V intact has to be good thing with a respiratory virus doing the rounds.


Immune system post exercise is totally irrelevant, this is a new disease and no one will have immunity, except those that have recently recovered. Key reasons to worry are being aged over 60 and/or currently experiencing poor respiratory health. However, some younger and apparently fit people have died from exposure, but these are very rare occurrence. Anyone that has suffered with influenza will know that this is not to be trifled with, young and fit or not.


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> Certainly think the fitter or healthier you are, the less damaging or quicker you will recover from it. But unless you are planning on living in isolation, it's always a possibility that you will contract it.
> Super market trolleys and baskets best be avoided, unless you carry sterile wipes with you?


Trolleys etc is a good call

Add fuel pumps at petrol stations to that list

Wear gloves or use hand sanitizer afterwards


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

Makes you wonder with all the focus on better hygiene will reduce the spread of other viruses that we normally get.


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Immune system post exercise is totally irrelevant, this is a new disease and no one will have immunity, except those that have recently recovered.



Interesting point not thought about that.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

Main method of transmission is via airborne water droplets. They usually fall to the ground within 6 meters due to gravity, so your best chance of avoiding it is social distancing, stay over 6 meter from others to be safe, washing hands frequently when touching surfaces touched by others, especially before eating. Also learn to stop touching your own face. Much harder than it seems, takes a lot of determination and practice.


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

Although ultimately your immune system has got to fight the infection that's the only way you get better. At what point after you are infected does that process start and if you are infected after exercise when immunity is surpressed will it make a difference?


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Immune system post exercise is totally irrelevant, this is a new disease and no one will have immunity, except those that have recently recovered. Key reasons to worry are being aged over 60 and/or currently experiencing poor respiratory health. However, some younger and apparently fit people have died from exposure, but these are very rare occurrence. Anyone that has suffered with influenza will know that this is not to be trifled with, young and fit or not.


Not something that I have read but something someone told me - little kids are potentially likely to have some immunity against this strain of CV (Covid-19) as there are other winter bugs that are actually coronaviruses. Kids get far more frequent lurgies, those at nursery / school especially.

Hypothesis as to why most children aren't getting more severe illness from Covid-19, although of course they can pass it on...


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Social distancing, stay over 6 meter from others to be safe, washing hands frequently, especially before eating. Also stop touching your own face. Much harder than it seems, takes a lot of determination and practice.


No chance of getting kids to do it either


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> No chance of getting kids to do it either


Agreed, if you've got kids, it's coming to a household near you!


----------



## lane (2 Mar 2020)

From what I read mortality under 30 very low, over 80 high, rest of us in-between


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Hypothesis as to why most children aren't getting more severe illness from Covid-19, although of course they can pass it on...



I'm not an expert, but I've heard it's more to do with how the immune system responds. Often, it's the immune system's response that kills the person. Search for cytokine storm.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> I'm not an expert, but I've heard it's more to do with how the immune system responds. Often, it's the immune system's response that kills the person.


Don't know - cardiac and COPD patients (quite a few of those who have died in China) have a weakened immune system not an auto-immune response?


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Don't know - cardiac and COPD patients (quite a few of those who have died in China) have a weakened immune system not an auto-immune response?


Sorry edited in a key phrase at the end after you responded. Yes, no immune response is bad, but an over-response can be just as bad. Kids have milder responses. Truth is we don't know why kids are less likely to die yet, many unknowns.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

Wester said:


> What are the chances of a cyclist contacting Coronavirus ? as it is a respiratory infection I guess and I am only guessing it must be slim as most cyclists are always blowing hard so you blow out any thing bad that you breathe in


Is this a serious question? Other than potentially less exposure to public transport cycling makes no difference whatsoever.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> Is this a serious question? Other than potentially less exposure to public transport cycling makes no difference whatsoever.


What if you're cycling to a cafe for a slab of cake, or with a group who might have been exposed in italy? As already mentioned, social distancing is the best thing you can do. Not many who can really do this as intended though, as most of us require some human contact at some point or another. It's just a matter of time until it goes endemic.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (2 Mar 2020)

I don't know what all the fuss is about, TBH. If you're going to catch it you're going to catch it, just like any other cold or flu. I rarely get ill with viruses, and the last time I had real flu was 1996 - it put me out of action for four days and I felt as rough as a badger's arse.
All I'm going to do is the obvious stuff; keeping hands clean especially when eating. Not going to crowded places full of kids or adults. It's not going to stop me going out for a beer though, either later tonight or on any other night I fancy it. Look at it rationally; we have something like 36 known cases in a 60 million population. At any one time, how many people in the UK have got normal flu? I bet it's a thousand times more than the coronavirus!


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I don't know what all the fuss is about, TBH. If you're going to catch it you're going to catch it, just like any other cold or flu.


There's a lot of fuss because it's a serious public health issue. If they are old or vulnerable and end up with complications they will be placing additional stress on a health service already at its limits. Some could die in corridors because they can't get a bed and proper care, because hospitals can't cope with the additional pressure. Others at home, as they have no one to check in on them. People WILL die, it will effect them and their families in tragic ways, even if the able bodied just see it as another cold or flu. Unlike flu, there are no known treatments or vaccines, so there's now a high chance it's going to create problems for society in a way that's not been experienced in a very long time. I'm alright Jack attitudes might not be very popular in a few weeks time, so you might want to nip that in the bud! Social distancing is effective, and if you don't practice it, you might be the one to pass it on to a close friend or relative who will have to live with the aftermath. So maybe think twice about the pub visits. I'm not picking you out specifically, just making the point that others miss a lot. There is likely undetected community transmission now, only those who think they've been exposed get tested, chances are it's already out there, even if the official figures make you think it's small and not widespread, it may not reflect reality. So it's in all our power to practice social distancing to slow it down, if only to buy more time until treatments are available. Of course, no one is measuring the economic impact of social distancing, which could have even worse implications for some in society. It's a tough one!


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Main method of transmission is via airborne water droplets. They usually fall to the ground within 6 meters due to gravity, so your best chance of avoiding it is social distancing, stay over 6 meter from others to be safe, washing hands frequently when touching surfaces touched by others, especially before eating. Also learn to stop touching your own face. Much harder than it seems, takes a lot of determination and practice.


Is sneezing into a Dyson Knife hand dryer a bit of a no-no?


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

slowmotion said:


> Is sneezing into a Dyson Knife hand dryer a bit of a no-no?


If you're going to sneeze, it's best to do it in a tissue or into the inside of your elbow.


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2020)

Don’t ride any bikes that have recently come from Hubei, and you’ll be fine.


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

Racing roadkill said:


> Don’t ride any bikes that have recently come from Hubei, and you’ll be fine.


When it was all kicking off last month, I had ordered a package from ebay. It was a a plastic widget that came from Wuhan, but it tooks so long to get here I figured the virus would be dead anyway, even if it were contaminated at the other end.


----------



## Edwardoka (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> When it was all kicking off last month, I had ordered a package from ebay. It was a a plastic widget that came from Wuhan, but it tooks so long to get here I figured the virus would be dead anyway, even if it were contaminated at the other end.


You should lick the package, you might build immunity from the dead viral cells


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> Immune system post exercise is totally irrelevant, this is a new disease and no one will have immunity, except those that have recently recovered.



Not true. If the immune system is suppressed when you contract Covid19 then it will have a much greater effect than if the immune system is running at full strength. See research papers I linked to above.

Consider an invader breaking in when all the windows or doors are locked or doing the same when everything is left open.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> What if you're cycling to a cafe for a slab of cake, or with a group who might have been exposed in italy? As already mentioned, social distancing is the best thing you can do. Not many who can really do this as intended though, as most of us require some human contact at some point or another. It's just a matter of time until it goes endemic.



I understand the point you make and I don't underestimate the potential seriousness as outlined in your following post. Equally I could be a walker and face the same issues. Cycling is not relevant here.

In a modern society unless the country effectively shuts down social distancing is impossible. We simply have to eat.

I'm recently returned from Vietnam and Cambodia. On return I added a sanitizer hand gel to the gear I take with me. I will use this in a cafe. If the virus takes hold I will use the methods my wife and I used while in Asia. At any location where others might transmit a disease we wiped down all surfaces and hand santized afterwards. For example in a restaurant this would mean wiping our table area, cutlery, side plates etc. with sanitizing wipes. On an overnight train we wiped down every surface in the cabin. At no point did we use the useless masks we were offered everywhere.

I'm amused by how many people are offering advice that good hand hygiene is important. Isn't this what we should all practice every day?

A tale about this and an example of people's general lack of understanding of good hygiene.

One morning as I washed my hands in the hotel public toilets a Chinese man left a cubicle and walked straight out without washing his hands. I left and followed him to the restaurant. The first thing he did was walk to the coffee jug and pick it up. I wonder how much fecal debris he left on the handle for 100 other guests to enjoy??? He was of course wearing a mask to protect himself against Coronavirus!! Idiot would be a kind description.


----------



## YellowV2 (2 Mar 2020)

Are hand sanitisers, surface sprays/wipes effective? Are they not anti bacterial? 
In which case I'm not sure, not saying don't use them as they will protect against other bacterial infections but as for preventing this virus, just a thought?


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

I’d assume alcohol also kills viruses


----------



## nickyboy (2 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I’d assume alcohol also kills viruses


It kills this particular virus but not all. It has a lipid "shell" that is effectively dissolved by alcohol and renders the virus ineffective


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I’d assume alcohol also kills viruses



Public Health England say drink more 🍺


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> It kills this particular virus but not all. It has a lipid "shell" that is effectively dissolved by alcohol and renders the virus ineffective


All good then as the question was about this one


----------



## confusedcyclist (2 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Public Health England say drink more 🍺



For that to work, technically you'd have to quafe so much that you'd be dead.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> Are hand sanitisers, surface sprays/wipes effective? Are they not anti bacterial?
> In which case I'm not sure, not saying don't use them as they will protect against other bacterial infections but as for preventing this virus, just a thought?


I'm unsure if the sanitizers actually kill this or other viruses. I feel the point is it means people are cleaning their hands.


----------



## vickster (2 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I'm unsure if the sanitizers actually kill this or other viruses. I feel the point is it means people are cleaning their hands.


Only if they are and not just using sanitiser


----------



## Racing roadkill (2 Mar 2020)

YellowV2 said:


> Are hand sanitisers, surface sprays/wipes effective? Are they not anti bacterial?
> In which case I'm not sure, not saying don't use them as they will protect against other bacterial infections but as for preventing this virus, just a thought?


No they’re not particularly extra effective. Soap and water is fine. Some sort of spray with silver particles would be effective as well.


----------



## PaulSB (2 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> Only if they are and not just using sanitiser


Yes. I just asked my wife, a retired medical professional, and she made two points:


There is no substitute for correctly washing hands
The sanitizers contain alcohol which kills "germs."


----------



## slowmotion (2 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I’d assume alcohol also kills viruses


It probably stops you worrying about it too much.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

This seems to just be going over the same old stuff as the main Corona virus. Time to merge threads?


----------



## Ming the Merciless (2 Mar 2020)

It’s mutating


----------



## kingrollo (3 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I understand the point you make and I don't underestimate the potential seriousness as outlined in your following post. Equally I could be a walker and face the same issues. Cycling is not relevant here.
> 
> In a modern society unless the country effectively shuts down social distancing is impossible. *We simply have to eat.*
> 
> I



Yes but not to the extent we do. Eating is almost a pastime\hobby in the UK. why when you go to the cinema for 2.5 hours you need to cram hot dogs and oversized popcorn down you neck is beyond me. My brother eats out 3 times a week - why is totally beyond me.


----------



## pawl (3 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I’d assume alcohol also kills viruses




If it is it is no excuse to get pl###ed.


----------



## PaulSB (3 Mar 2020)

kingrollo said:


> Yes but not to the extent we do. Eating is almost a pastime\hobby in the UK. why when you go to the cinema for 2.5 hours you need to cram hot dogs and oversized popcorn down you neck is beyond me. My brother eats out 3 times a week - why is totally beyond me.


I quite agree. I find the level of obesity I see among the general population appalling and disgusting in equal measure. I have no sympathy for these people when they get ill - and they do.


----------



## lane (3 Mar 2020)

Went out on a club run on Sunday stopped at the Garden centre for coffee was packed no sign of anyone worrying about contact with others at the moment. As someone said on the ride you can't put your life on hold.


----------



## lane (3 Mar 2020)

In contrast I work with someone originally from China whose mum has been compulsory isolated in her house for the past 6 weeks has to get a pass to go to the shops


----------



## kingrollo (3 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I quite agree. I find the level of obesity I see among the general population appalling and disgusting in equal measure. I have no sympathy for these people when they get ill - and they do.



Society is built for obesity. Basic problem is people are bored - so they go out for a meal - or go and buy a new car ..etc.


----------



## vickster (3 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> I quite agree. I find the level of obesity I see among the general population appalling and disgusting in equal measure. I have no sympathy for these people when they get ill - and they do.


How charming


----------



## MichaelW2 (3 Mar 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> Do viruses last longer on steel, alloy or carbon surfaces? I have important choices to make. Marginal gains and all that.


Copper is best for anti bacterial properties and also anti viral. Copper plated carbon fibre is a very cool material.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (3 Mar 2020)

MichaelW2 said:


> Copper is best for anti bacterial properties and also anti viral. Copper plated carbon fibre is a very cool material.



So you do literally want a bike made out of gas piping


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2020)

kingrollo said:


> I was reading a similar thing on a running forum - there was a point made there that after immediately completing an endurance event you immune system takes a hit due to the stress you have put it under.
> 
> Personally keeping your cardio V intact has to be good thing with a respiratory virus doing the rounds.


Cycling need not be "an endurance event" so don't use this as an excuse not to ride!


----------



## lane (3 Mar 2020)

Always some risk in cycling probably catching coronavirus isn't the biggest one.


----------



## snorri (3 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> A tale about this and an example of people's general lack of understanding of good hygiene.


Saw a video online yesterday of a guy in a buffet restaurant lifting the serving ladle to his lips and sampling the soup before returning the ladle to the soup pan.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (3 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> It’s mutating
> 
> View attachment 506768


That's odd, I got the impression @ianrauk was way fitter than that.


----------



## fossyant (3 Mar 2020)

I'm sure if we get 'lock downs',


lane said:


> Always some risk in cycling probably catching coronavirus isn't the biggest one.



Quite. Ohh, panic fuel buying, no cars on the road ?


----------



## lane (3 Mar 2020)

If 20% are off sick and others working from home there will definitely be less cars.


----------



## Randombiker9 (3 Mar 2020)

Your not near any person when cycling just drivers mostly in cars our perhaps a couple of other cyclists. Your more likely to catch it from your work or shopping lol after all you don’t know who’s returned from China or Italy as you don’t stalk your customers or staff obviously


----------



## PK99 (3 Mar 2020)

Phil Fouracre said:


> Nah! Fresh air = nobody else near you! That’s why you don’t catch anything 😄



Avoid the cake stop at the caff!


----------



## PK99 (3 Mar 2020)

The usual mantra about exercising with head colds vs chest colds probably applies even more strongly.


----------



## mjr (3 Mar 2020)

PK99 said:


> The usual mantra about exercising with head colds vs chest colds probably applies even more strongly.


Head colds vs chest colds sounds like an unfair competition.


----------



## carlosfandangus (4 Mar 2020)

When I used to run, many moons ago, I was always told "in the head go ahead" "in the chest give it a rest"


----------



## lane (4 Mar 2020)

I expect we will soon have a thread "should I carry on cycling with Coronavirus". To which the correct answer is probably not.


----------



## Dogtrousers (4 Mar 2020)

lane said:


> I expect we will soon have a thread "should I carry on cycling with Coronavirus". To which the correct answer is probably not.


How can I ride while self-quarantined?


----------



## Rooster1 (5 Mar 2020)

Touch wood, cycling regularly over the past 10 years has meant i've not had a single cold in that time, well maybe once - certainly not one or two a year. As for the coronavirus - at no higher risk.


----------



## rivers (5 Mar 2020)

I live in a city and work in a university. I'm probably doomed


----------



## Threevok (5 Mar 2020)

I'm off to London tomorrow, for a weekend

Luckily enough, the coach is laden with anti-virus - mostly in cans


----------



## Ming the Merciless (5 Mar 2020)

Rooster1 said:


> Touch wood, cycling regularly over the past 10 years has meant i've not had a single cold in that time, well maybe once - certainly not one or two a year. As for the coronavirus - at no higher risk.



Lower risk, regular cyclist have better immune systems than our more sedentary neighbors


----------



## PaulSB (6 Mar 2020)

So in the cafe this morning I washed hands, sanitised hands and wiped down the table, cutlery etc.

My buddies watched with interest..........


----------



## Blue Hills (6 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> So in the cafe this morning I washed hands, sanitised hands and wiped down the table, cutlery etc.
> 
> My buddies watched with interest..........


Maybe you should have limited yourself to you own hands


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2020)

rivers said:


> I live in a city and work in a university. I'm probably doomed



Why, you’ll be fine on your bike?


----------



## rivers (6 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Why, you’ll be fine on your bike?



My commuting route is just as busy as the roads 🤣


----------



## Ming the Merciless (6 Mar 2020)

rivers said:


> My commuting route is just as busy as the roads 🤣



But the road is not lined with Corona Virus and being picked up by tyres and flicked onto you.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Mar 2020)

London Bike Show postponed until July https://road.cc/content/news/271883...ly-wiggos-new-tv-show-starts-tonight-pavement

(If anyone who doesn't work in the industry is actually interested)


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Mar 2020)

Had a mail from polaris promoting a pandemic sale.
Not sure which self regarding marketing whizz (mails come from hannah) is in charge these days but seem to remember them doing another dodgy promo a while ago - i posted it here.
Tempted to ask them if their often nifty designs will allow their bike luggage and bags to convert to body bags for elderly relatives.


----------



## cyberknight (12 Mar 2020)

club rideron her own admission just back form italy is not doing club rides , how long till clubs start cancelling rides altogether ?


----------



## Blue Hills (12 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> club rideron her own admission just back form italy is not doing club rides , how long till clubs start cancelling rides altogether ?


wouldn't the only risk be at the cafe stop?

I posted this in the main virus thread but perhaps more appropriate here.

Italian police nab chap for riding his bike.

https://www.sardiniapost.it/cronaca...ci-due-volte-denunciato-un-57enne-di-samassi/


----------



## BigMeatball (12 Mar 2020)

Wester said:


> What are the chances of a cyclist contacting Coronavirus ?



My guess is the chances of catching Coronavirus are the same as catching any other type of flu


----------



## Ming the Merciless (12 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> wouldn't the only risk be at the cafe stop?
> 
> I posted this in the main virus thread but perhaps more appropriate here.
> 
> ...



Exactly riding your bike in the lanes away from everyone you are not a risk or at risk.


----------



## lazybloke (14 Mar 2020)

BigMeatball said:


> My guess is the chances of catching Coronavirus are the same as catching any *other* type of flu


Coronavirus isn't flu

As for chances of catching it, look at the R0 number.
Seasonal flu: 1.3
Covid-19: estimated between 1.4 and 4.0

More numbers over at https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/


----------



## Stephenite (14 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> wouldn't the only risk be at the cafe stop?
> 
> I posted this in the main virus thread but perhaps more appropriate here.
> 
> ...


In the report it says the police also nabbed a motorist for being out and about for no valid reason.


----------



## Blue Hills (14 Mar 2020)

Stephenite said:


> In the report it says the police also nabbed a motorist for being out and about for no valid reason.


so it does.
I must admit the bicycle thing strikes me as somewhat over the top.
I suppose it avoids the police having to figure out if you are interacting with anyone from another comune.


----------



## geocycle (14 Mar 2020)

Lone cycling in the Dales must be one of the safer things left to do. Might have to take my own cake and flask more often.


----------



## gavroche (14 Mar 2020)

Apparently, the chinese are close to produce a vaccin for it. It should be ready in April but then how long before it is available to the rest of the world?


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> Apparently, the chinese are close to produce a vaccin for it. It should be ready in April but then how long before it is available to the rest of the world?


According to whom? 

Sounds a bit fishy to me.


----------



## gavroche (14 Mar 2020)

Dogtrousers said:


> According to whom?
> 
> Sounds a bit fishy to me.


I read it somewhere this morning but can't remember where, sorry. Maybe it is false information to make us feel better and more positive about it ?


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Mar 2020)

gavroche said:


> I read it somewhere this morning but can't remember where, sorry. Maybe it is false information to make us feel better and more positive about it ?


Could be. I listened to an interview with a UK scientist recently explaining why it would take a year at least. But who knows? Lots of info flying around.


----------



## RoadRider400 (14 Mar 2020)

Just a thought. If the government really clamp down on office working and try to get everybody to work from home where practible, the roads in the morning will be a lot quieter. I am probably doing my first ride of the year this next week (fine weather cyclist) so I am hoping they announce something tomorrow.

Apologies if this thought has already been discussed. Not had time to read the thread.


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> club rideron her own admission just back form italy is not doing club rides , how long till clubs start cancelling rides altogether ?


Social rides will be one of the last things to stop. They're mostly people from the same locale and it's important to keep fit when bugs are around. Racing has already started cancelling, partly because ambulance cover is unavailable rather than BC policy, but I think regional racing is still happening.

https://www.cyclinguk.org/news/stat...s-and-advice-cycling-uk-groups-and-volunteers

https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/r...ritish-Cycling-Coronavirus-COVID19-Guidance-0


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> wouldn't the only risk be at the cafe stop?
> 
> I posted this in the main virus thread but perhaps more appropriate here.
> 
> ...


My daughter went in a cafe yesterday it was packed with cyclist 🚴‍♀️.It does seem somewhat irresponsible.


----------



## BigMeatball (15 Mar 2020)

This virus is turning out to be quite useful.

When my coach and training "buddies" ask if I want to join them for a weekend ride/run I can now blame the corona virus when I decline


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> My daughter went in a cafe yesterday it was packed with cyclist 🚴‍♀️.It does seem somewhat irresponsible.


Whyso? Cafe staff will be washing hands lots, hopefully patrons are on arrival, everyone should be keeping their distance (I guess it depends what you mean by "packed") and anyone at all suspecting they may have been exposed shouldn't be turning up.

(Last word edited for clarity)


----------



## Edwardoka (15 Mar 2020)

The Bath half marathon took place today. Idiots.

KEEP CALM
AND
INADVERTENTLY
KILL YOUR
IMMUNOCOMPROMISED
RELATIVES​


----------



## Milzy (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> My daughter went in a cafe yesterday it was packed with cyclist 🚴‍♀️.It does seem somewhat irresponsible.


No more irresponsible than your daughter going in.


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> No more irresponsible than your daughter going in.



She didn’t,She turned round and left She suffers with Bronchitis so needs to be careful in the current situation.Cycling U.K. is advising against cafe stops for large groups.I hope common sense prevails.during the current crisis.


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Whyso? Cafe staff will be washing hands lots, hopefully patrons are on arrival, everyone should be keeping their distance (I guess it depends what you mean by "packed") and anyone at all suspecting they may have been exposed shouldn't be turning up.
> 
> (Last word edited for clarity)


A symptomatic No apparent signs of infection but can carry and pass on infection so may not be aware.of being infected Lets not also forget symptoms do not immediately become obvious and do have an incubation period.


----------



## Milzy (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> She didn’t,She turned round and left She suffers with Bronchitis so needs to be careful in the current situation.Cycling U.K. is advising against cafe stops for large groups.I hope common sense prevails.during the current crisis.


We had a 15 person group cafe stop yesterday and we don't feel guilty. The cafe would have been glad of the trade as we spend almost £10 each. It's best the vulnerable take extra care. Most people will just get on with their lives until Boris says otherwise.


----------



## hoopdriver (15 Mar 2020)

And for the overwhelming percentage of people the virus manifests itself as a fairly mild flu. If you are over 70 and/or have significant health issues that’s another matter. But this isn’t Ebola we’re talking about here. The level of hysteria is getting to be truly bizarre.


----------



## rogerzilla (15 Mar 2020)

Almost everybody will get it as there are no efforts at containment in the UK. Keep fit, get it, get over it, get back on the bike.


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> Cycling U.K. is advising against cafe stops for large groups.


That's not what it says now on https://www.cyclinguk.org/news/stat...s-and-advice-cycling-uk-groups-and-volunteers - do you have a source or could you be spreading fear?


----------



## pawl (15 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> That's not what it says now on https://www.cyclinguk.org/news/stat...s-and-advice-cycling-uk-groups-and-volunteers - do you have a source or could you be spreading fear?




The article I saw was on Google Friday from U.K. cycling I am not into spreading fear ..My words are advising If you think I am spreading .fear that is up to you.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Social rides will be one of the last things to stop. They're mostly people from the same locale and it's important to keep fit when bugs are around. Racing has already started cancelling, partly because ambulance cover is unavailable rather than BC policy, but I think regional racing is still happening.
> 
> https://www.cyclinguk.org/news/stat...s-and-advice-cycling-uk-groups-and-volunteers
> 
> https://www.britishcycling.org.uk/r...ritish-Cycling-Coronavirus-COVID19-Guidance-0


another one refused to ride as we had a cake stop and didnt want to risk infection


----------



## Milzy (15 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> another one refused to ride as we had a cake stop and didnt want to risk infection


What a snow flake if they were under 70.


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Mar 2020)

I had a severe viral infection before Christmas which put me out of action for 5 weeks, and I'm certain I picked it up while riding on deeply flooded country lanes, awash with who knows what diluted animal fluids and excrements, flushed out of the adjoining farms and fields. Not only did I have the usual flu-like symptoms - headache, chills, fever, and a very painful chest - but I also developed cold sore-like areas around my mouth and nose painful and bleeding. Later chest x-rays proved clear, but blood test levels took some weeks to return to normal. I realised after the onset that during the ride I had not thought to clean the mouthpiece of my drinks bottle, which had inevitably caught spray from the flooded roads. I now make sure it's cleaned before taking a drink!


----------



## cyberknight (15 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> What a snow flake if they were under 70.


i promised not to hug them too


----------



## youngoldbloke (15 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> another one refused to ride as we had a cake stop and didnt want to risk infection





Milzy said:


> What a snow flake if they were under 70.


I'm 72, and have cardio-vascular disease. I think I'm going to give the café stop a miss, probably group riding too.


----------



## cyberknight (15 Mar 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm 72, and have cardio-vascular disease. I think I'm going to give the café stop a miss, probably group riding too.


The thing is everyone has their own view on how to deal with the situation, i am not going to belittle anyone for their choices unless they start running around snogging known infectees .


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> I realised after the onset that during the ride I had not thought to clean the mouthpiece of my drinks bottle, which had inevitably caught spray from the flooded roads. I now make sure it's cleaned before taking a drink!


Please treat yourself to a lidded bottle!


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> The thing is everyone has their own view on how to deal with the situation, i am not going to belittle anyone for their choices unless they start running around snogging known infectees .


Belgian TV channel VTM is pressing charges* after someone hugged their on-street live reporter.

* rough translation


----------



## mjr (15 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> The article I saw was on Google Friday from U.K. cycling


UK Cycling is a sportive organiser, plus Google summaries aren't always accurate.


----------



## BigMeatball (15 Mar 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> I'm 72, and have cardio-vascular disease. I think I'm going to give the café stop a miss, probably group riding too.


I'd give cycling a miss too and minimise my movements if I were you.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Mar 2020)

Or get a turbo trainer.


----------



## wafter (16 Mar 2020)

My "lifestyle situation" means I don't naturally come into contact with a lot of people regularly and I see my elderly mother fairly often (and want to avoid infecting her after getting it myself), so I'm shooting for the "isolate and avoid all together" approach to the virus; and only plan to expose myself to other people during occasional trips to the shops to get food. 

From the transmission mechanisms quoted (i.e. the most likely way of getting infected being getting sneezed / coughed on and to a lesser extent through direct touch / contaminated surfaces) I'm guessing that solo, mostly rural rides with no stops should be extremely low-risk and (until martial law and a shoot-to-kill policy are announced by the goverment) we should be fine continuing to ride under these circumstances..?


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Mar 2020)

Yes, just being outside is not a risk. It's important to keep fit and keep your lungs cleared out so you're better able to deal with coronavirus or any other illness. If you're in a high-risk group then you obviously need to take more care, like avoiding cafés. Your immune system is weakened for a couple of hours immediately following hard exercise, so staggering into the fug of a greasy spoon crammed with people is a no-no!


----------



## Blue Hills (16 Mar 2020)

cyberknight said:


> another one refused to ride as we had a cake stop and didnt want to risk infection


Surely could have waited outside, munched own stuff,for the stop?
Kissing and communal cake not mandatory on bike rides, not even amongst those notirious ctc reprobates?


----------



## fossyant (16 Mar 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> and I'm certain I picked it up while riding on deeply flooded country lanes, awash with who knows what diluted animal fluids and excrements, flushed out of the adjoining farms and fields.



Sounds like a typical MTB ride for me. Add in rat pee too. I ride through a few farm yards on my routes too.


----------



## rogerzilla (16 Mar 2020)

Yummy, Belgian toothpaste!


----------



## nickyboy (16 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> What a snow flake if they were under 70.


What if they have a family member who is categorised as high risk?


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Surely could have waited outside, munched own stuff,for the stop?
> Kissing and communal cake not mandatory on bike rides, not even amongst those notirious ctc reprobates?



Yep, ideal candidate to wait outside on bike watch.

Criminal activity, of course, being among those things which are not suspended.


----------



## straas (16 Mar 2020)

It's transmitted by touch and in the air.

If someone ahead of you sneezes or coughs, the virus will remain airborne and has the potential to infect people in a 6 foot radius.

Someone might appear fit and healthy, but you don't know if they're immunosuppresed, or have to care for a relative who is vulnerable.

People shouldn't panic, but people also shouldn't deride those who have valid concerns.


----------



## Pale Rider (16 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> but people also shouldn't deride those who have valid concerns.



Quite so.

My brother has just declined an invitation for a joint ride because he would have to stay in a hotel.

Staying in a hotel wouldn't bother me, but I'm not going to criticise him for not wanting to do so.


----------



## Milzy (16 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> What if they have a family member who is categorised as high risk?


Ask Borris.


----------



## lane (16 Mar 2020)

Went out on a solo bike ride yesterday. Imagine it was one of the very few times during the week I had practically zero chance of being infected.


----------



## nickyboy (16 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> Ask Borris.


What?
I'm asking you. You said anyone who wouldn't go in a cafe who was under 70 was a snowflake. Do you have same opinion if person has family member with underlying health conditions?

I'm in that category. Son has significant health issue. Am I a snowflake for avoiding places like cafes?


----------



## mjr (16 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> Ask Borris.


Is Boris even admitting how many family members he has?


----------



## pawl (16 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> What?
> I'm asking you. You said anyone who wouldn't go in a cafe who was under 70 was a snowflake. Do you have same opinion if person has family member with underlying health conditions?
> 
> I'm in that category. Son has significant health issue. Am I a snowflake for avoiding places like cafes?



In my opinion no your not.some people make judgements about others. without knowing there personal circumstances


----------



## pawl (16 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> What a snow flake if they were under 70.



You are making that comment about someone who you don’t know.

Not the sort of comment I would expect on sight that describes its self as friendly cycling community


----------



## Milzy (16 Mar 2020)

nickyboy said:


> What?
> I'm asking you. You said anyone who wouldn't go in a cafe who was under 70 was a snowflake. Do you have same opinion if person has family member with underlying health conditions?
> 
> I'm in that category. Son has significant health issue. Am I a snowflake for avoiding places like cafes?


Not if you've got underlying health issues. You've got to be careful and sensible. I just think younger fit people have been over panicking too much.


----------



## Milzy (16 Mar 2020)

pawl said:


> You are making that comment about someone who you don’t know.
> 
> Not the sort of comment I would expect on sight that describes its self as friendly cycling community


Not meant to be unfriendly. Maybe some people are just stressed out about potentially going bankrupt.


----------



## pawl (16 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> Not meant to be unfriendly. Maybe some people are just stressed out about potentially going
> 
> It was your view that someone who was under 70 not going into the cafe was a snow flake.


----------



## RoadRider400 (17 Mar 2020)

First ride of the year just completed. Probably would not have gone out until April but I wanted to check the cardio system is in decent fettle for this sodding virus, pleased to say the legs gave out well before the lungs. 24miles in 1 hour 43 isnt the fastest I have even gone but I took it easy to begin and was averaging about 17mph on the last few miles. Plenty of cars still driving around. Now I just need Mrs and Toddler Roadrider400 to pop out for the morning and I can have a nap.


----------



## lane (17 Mar 2020)

Well got my email from cycling UK. No group rides. Ok to ride on your own or with the kids. My Son has started cycling to school to avoid the crowded bus.


----------



## DCLane (17 Mar 2020)

I once owned this ...


----------



## Ashimoto (18 Mar 2020)

Ive been out today and have seen at least 2 groups with at least 6 or so riders.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Mar 2020)

So is wheel sucking, sorry drafting, a no-no with the corona virus out there? In fact can you even ride closely two abreast any more? If in a group/peloton do you have to keep your distance from fellow riders? Less chance of wheels touching and riders going down. Does the group size have an upper limit? Just curious. I guess snotting is out.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Mar 2020)

Ashimoto said:


> Ive been out today and have seen at least 2 groups with at least 6 or so riders.



Seems a bit risky with at least 6 riders. How close to each other were they? Should there be a minimum distance? May Boris could come up with some guidelines?


----------



## Crankarm (18 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> Cycling has nought to do with it. You’re most unlikely to catch anything out in the open air



Evidence as the Corona virus is very contagious.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Mar 2020)

CXRAndy said:


> I would expect cycle riders with good lungs would be slightly better at coping with CV



Not so with CV. The CV can quite easily and painfully destroy the lungs. Look up the 1918 Spanish Flu that killed 50-70 million world wide. Also X-rays of healthy people who have contracted CV this time around in China and Italy. It is frightening. The human population no defence against this new virus. Maybe anti-viral drugs for HIV and malaria work but this testing is on going.


----------



## Crankarm (18 Mar 2020)

confusedcyclist said:


> I'm not an expert, but I've heard it's more to do with how the immune system responds. Often, it's the immune system's response that kills the person. Search for cytokine storm.



The virus somehow gets our body's immune system to attack our own cells e.g. the lungs so you cannot breath which also enables pneumonia to get a hold. Obviously anyone with underlying health conditions what ever age will be at very high risk.


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

This cyclist ran out of toilet paper and is off on a mission to the supermarket to find some. 

I don't think he is going to have a problem with others wanting to cycle beside or behind him.


----------



## Ashimoto (18 Mar 2020)

Crankarm said:


> Seems a bit risky with at least 6 riders. How close to each other were they? Should there be a minimum distance? May Boris could come up with some guidelines?


They were riding single file but theres wasnt a great deal of distance between each rider


----------



## nagden (18 Mar 2020)

I am still riding here in France, but I am a little confused. Following the new measures announced by President Macron on Monday it was stated that you could leave your house briefly for physical activity in your area as long as you had a self certificated declaration with you. I have a 10k circuit within my village that I do several times, just to keep things ticking over. However I read on some French forums people are stopping in case they crash and put extra pressure on a stretched health service. I have read that cycling has been banned in Spain for that reason. What to do?


----------



## mjr (18 Mar 2020)

nagden said:


> I am still riding here in France, but I am a little confused. Following the new measures announced by President Macron on Monday it was stated that you could leave your house briefly for physical activity in your area as long as you had a self certificated declaration with you. I have a 10k circuit within my village that I do several times, just to keep things ticking over. However I read on some French forums people are stopping in case they crash and put extra pressure on a stretched health service. I have read that cycling has been banned in Spain for that reason. What to do?


Keep riding? Be cautious and try even harder than usual to avoid crashing. An increase in inactivity-related hospitalisations will do no good.


----------



## Mr Celine (18 Mar 2020)

Crankarm said:


> The virus somehow gets our body's immune system to attack our own cells e.g. the lungs so you cannot breath which also enables pneumonia to get a hold. Obviously anyone with underlying health conditions what ever age will be at very high risk.


Source?


----------



## roadrash (18 Mar 2020)

@welsh dragon , you could have asked @Drago if he minded you using his photo


----------



## welsh dragon (18 Mar 2020)

roadrash said:


> @welsh dragon , you could have asked @Drago if he minded you using his photo




I was going to say it was a photo of Drago but I thought I would give him a break.


----------



## Milzy (18 Mar 2020)

Club has asked us to not wear our club kit. Don't do the planned club run but ok to meet as friends in groups no more than 4. All because of insurance purposes. I can see a good few turning out and doing almost the same run with a cafe stop still.


----------



## rivers (18 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> Club has asked us to not wear our club kit. Don't do the planned club run but ok to meet as friends in groups no more than 4. All because of insurance purposes. I can see a good few turning out and doing almost the same run with a cafe stop still.


Our club said the same about club rides and riding in club kit. Also said while they can't stop is from planning rides, we can't publicise them on our club facebook page, but to keep the committee informed if we are going out.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Mar 2020)

Crankarm said:


> The virus somehow gets our body's immune system to attack our own cells



That is what the immune system does to infected cells. It has to kill the infected cells to kill the virus replicating inside.


----------



## HLaB (18 Mar 2020)

Keeping active got me through bowel cancer and chemo (fortunately that finished nearly 5 moths ago) and I am not planning to do anything different now. With everything cancelled and no commute its motivationally hard but I'll have to find a way.


----------



## nickyboy (18 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> Club has asked us to not wear our club kit. Don't do the planned club run but ok to meet as friends in groups no more than 4. All because of insurance purposes. I can see a good few turning out and doing almost the same run with a cafe stop still.


I think there's not much wrong with a group ride but having a cafe stop is very poor form, bearing in mind government exhortations to not visit them


----------



## tom73 (18 Mar 2020)

Many are switching to take out only. If they are a nice few of you phone ahead sure thaw can fine a way to keep everyone safe they need the trade and we need them to be still open when this over.


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> Not meant to be unfriendly. Maybe some people are just stressed out about potentially going bankrupt.


Gee, why would anyone be stressed about a little thing like that?


----------



## straas (19 Mar 2020)

Some chat on twitter about solo rides being irresponsible?

Am I missing something? I thought I'd be fine for solo rides.

If I don't get out I'll pile on the weight and my mental health will take a battering, but I don't want to feel like I'm being irresponsible either?


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

I would give short shrift to chatter on Twitter. I read yesterday that one of the cabinet ministers was saying that solo exercise was entirely acceptable and indeed to be encouraged - just don't start socialising out there. I also read that Arnold Schwarzenneger (in the US) said he was going out on solo rides on his bicycle - presumably in accordance with the California lockdown rules - but not stopping to chat or do selfies. Spain is the only place where I have heard the police were fining solo bicycle riders - and even that seemed to have been idiosyncratic, depending on which policemen you were unlucky enough to bump into. I can't see how anyone spinning briskly along a country lane, by themselves, in the fresh air is at any risk of catching or transmitting a virus - or anything else for that matter.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> I would give short shrift to chatter on Twitter. I read yesterday that one of the cabinet ministers was saying that solo exercise was entirely acceptable and indeed to be encouraged - just don't start socialising out there. I also read that Arnold Schwarzenneger (in the US) said he was going out on solo rides on his bicycle - presumably in accordance with the California lockdown rules - but not stopping to chat or do selfies. Spain is the only place where I have heard the police were fining solo bicycle riders - and even that seemed to have been idiosyncratic, depending on which policemen you were unlucky enough to bump into. I can't see how anyone spinning briskly along a country lane, by themselves, in the fresh air is at any risk of catching or transmitting a virus - or anything else for that matter.


Agree, with an an addition.
Surely a chat is ok if you have no symptoms, keep your distance in any case, and don"t stick around too long? Was out on the bike this morning in london and chatted to three non cyclists separately.


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Agree, with an an addition.
> Surely a chat is ok if you have no symptoms, keep your distance in any case, and don"t stick around too long? Was out on the bike this morning in london and chatted to three non cyclists separately.


No I don't think that's wise. My understanding is that one is to keep to oneself - minimising all risk, not stopping to chat, unless maybe you're shouting hello across the street or something.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

straas said:


> Some chat on twitter about solo rides being irresponsible?
> 
> Am I missing something? I thought I'd be fine for solo rides.
> 
> If I don't get out I'll pile on the weight and my mental health will take a battering, but I don't want to feel like I'm being irresponsible either?



My club has cancelled all official club rides. I support this 100%.

People are riding solo or meeting up for a group ride. Some are happy with a cafe stop, others are taking a sandwich.

I can control my weight and I don't have mental health difficulties. However last year I was extremely ill with a brain haemorrhage. Twice I looked in to the pit of despair and felt my life was over. With help from friends I overcame this. On Tuesday I felt a little of those thoughts returning, Wednesday morning it was worse.

I got on my bike and did 54 miles with a couple of friends. We visited a favourite cafe. We each acted appropriately. My fears disappeared.

If cycling helps you physically and mentally ignore Twitter. This is a time to take care of yourself while ensuring all your actions are socially responsible. This might mean changing your routine but it doesn't mean stopping cycling.


----------



## Gravity Aided (19 Mar 2020)

I think most of the advice I'm getting is that solo cycling is just fine, social cycling is not. Our local cafes, restaurants, pubs, and bars are all closed for at least a couple weeks. You can get take-out, just no dining room service.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> No I don't think that's wise. My understanding is that one is to keep to oneself - minimising all risk, not stopping to chat, unless maybe you're shouting hello across the street or something.0


Do you have a source?
Two of these chats, very briefly, were with folks in queues outside two separate aldis on yet another failed bike shopping trip. Both aldis (not criticising them) were limiting store entry. Folks were also queuing before opening. Many would have been cheek by jowl with other folks for over an hour. I was further away for a very brief period. I also spoke to a woman with two small kids in my local almost empty park. She seemed a level headed sort (we swapped views on panic buying) and showed no fear. Pretty brief chat. We kept our distance. We were outside.


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

I've been following the coverage quite closely on live blogs on New York Times, The Guardian, CNN and the BBC and this subject has come up several times. I expect it will come up more. Reducing all non-essential contact is seen as vital to suppressing the spread of the virus. Casual chats and passing the time of day in a park is not seen as essential. Exercise and fresh air, however is.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> I've been following the coverage quite closely on live blogs on New York Times, The Guardian, CNN and the BBC and this subject has come up several times. I expect it will come up more. Reducing all non-essential contact is seen as vital to suppressing the spread of the virus. Casual chats and passing the time of day in a park is not seen as essential. Exercise and fresh air, however is.


It's a medical question though hoopdriver.
I had far far less contact than if i had actually decided to go in those two shops. I also declined to go in my local sainsburys - looked in, queues at checkouts. Decided i couldn"t be bothered.


----------



## Kryton521 (19 Mar 2020)

So if we all go into "lock down", does that mean as a single person, I can or can't go out for a cycle ride? If I'm not sick and or french kissing all and sundry on my cycle ride???

I'll be cycling till I'm told not to! Then I'll dress all in black and cycle without lights at night!


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

Buying food is an essential activity - idle chatter is not. Simple.


----------



## matticus (19 Mar 2020)

Milzy said:


> Club has asked us to not wear our club kit. Don't do the planned club run but ok to meet as friends in groups no more than 4. All because of insurance purposes. I can see a good few turning out and doing almost the same run with a cafe stop still.


I'm not surprised by this advice (in fact my club hasn't even authroised small groups!). But I'm skeptical that there are any insurance implications. 

IMHO, riding in groups in the open air will have a TINY virus-spread potential. Hazards to avoid:
- shaking hands
- snot rockets
- mingling off the bikes e.g. entering shops/cafes/pubs.
Infecting high-risk people is completely different; they really need to have the sense to stay away, it just isn't a real issue.


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

Kryton521 said:


> So if we all go into "lock down", does that mean as a single person, I can or can't go out for a cycle ride? If I'm not sick and or french kissing all and sundry on my cycle ride???
> 
> I'll be cycling till I'm told not to! Then I'll dress all in black and cycle without lights at night!


As far as I know, and I've been following the reportage pretty closely (I'm a journalist), you will be able to ride as long as its solo and you keep it that way.


----------



## matticus (19 Mar 2020)

nagden said:


> However I read on some French forums people are stopping in case they crash and put extra pressure on a stretched health service.


this has come up on a number of (UK) facebook/twatter threads. It is nonsense - road riding is not an extreme sport.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> As far as I know, and I've been following the reportage pretty closely (I'm a journalist), you will be able to ride as long as its solo and you keep it that way.


With respect hoopdriver, you aren't a medical journalist are you?
We can all read media.
Have just seen on beeb official social distancing guidelines - no mention of this type of scenario.
I stress that i am not after an argument and that i see myself as socially responsible. Just looking for informed medical info.


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> With respect hoopdriver, you aren't a medical journalist are you?
> We can all read media.
> Have just seen on beeb official social distancing guidelines - no mention of this type of scenario.
> I stress that i am not after an argument and that i see myself as socially responsible. Just looking for informed medical info.


As a matter of fact I won awards for my health, medical coverage when I was a senior writer at Time Magazine


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

Even without symptoms you may have the virus and it may be carried in the moisture in your breath. So best to avoid too close a chat. But I do say hello to cyclists or walkers passing on the other side of a lane. So about 2.4 m away based on road dimensions.


----------



## nickyboy (19 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> As far as I know, and I've been following the reportage pretty closely (I'm a journalist), you will be able to ride as long as its solo and you keep it that way.


That isn't the case in Spain and Italy though is it? All cycling is banned unless it is an integral part of an allowed outdoor activity (such as travelling to work, food shopping etc)

I think the premise is that everyone must avoid social contact at all times other than essential activities. Authorities can't differentiate between someone riding a bike to visit a friend in another town (bad idea) and riding a bike solo for exercise. So it's all banned


----------



## hoopdriver (19 Mar 2020)

Correct as far as Spain goes. Hadn’t heard that about Italy. In France I understand solo outdoor exercise is permitted and it is in the US as well. From what I have read of the British proposals for lockdown solo running and cycling will be permitted.


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2020)

hoopdriver said:


> As a matter of fact I won awards for my health, medical coverage when I was a senior writer at Time Magazine


Well please provide a source then.
Am on a wonky tab at mo but have managed here to paste something vickster linked to on another virus thread.
Bbc


_If you *are under 70 with no underlying conditions* you can still be active outside as long as you stay at least two metres (three paces) away from other people. So walking the dog (or even your neighbour's dog), going for a run or going for a bike ride are all fine - provided you keep your distance.

i wont be walking my neighbours dogs. All conversations with my neighbours (layout of my kinda 60s estate encourages sociability) will be at a distance . Have had a few such brief exchanges in last few days.
apols for italics._


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> I'm not surprised by this advice (in fact my club hasn't even authroised small groups!). But I'm skeptical that there are any insurance implications.
> 
> IMHO, riding in groups in the open air will have a TINY virus-spread potential. Hazards to avoid:
> - shaking hands
> ...


If @Milzy club is affiliated to British Cycling there is a real possibility of insurance implications.

Affiliated clubs, mine is one and I'm club sec, are covered by BC insurance for many eventualities. I've had to read many documents in relation to this insurance cover and frequently find reference to "advice," "advisory," "guidelines," "best practice" etc. While these are not rules I wouldn't want to see my club having to argue our position if we had ignored, for example, "best practice."

I've read nothing from BC in relation to Covid-19 and insurance cover. BC have requested affiliated clubs cancel or suspend organised activities. Ignoring this request might make an insurance claim tricky.

My club hasn't considered the issue of kit though privately I have.


----------



## matticus (19 Mar 2020)

If the Italians HAD banned cycling to reduce crashes overwhelming A&E, then Julliana Buhrning has found a workaround:

[COLOR=rgba(20, 23, 26, 1)]Day 10 of [COLOR=rgba(27, 149, 224, 1)]#covid_19[/COLOR]​[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(20, 23, 26, 1)] quarantine. Since [COLOR=rgba(27, 149, 224, 1)]#cycling[/COLOR]​[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(20, 23, 26, 1)] is officially out, I’ve moved on to my next favorite form of escapism. [COLOR=rgba(27, 149, 224, 1)]#seakayaking[/COLOR]​[/COLOR][COLOR=rgba(20, 23, 26, 1)] [/COLOR]​


----------



## matticus (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If @Milzy club is affiliated to British Cycling there is a real possibility of insurance implications.
> 
> Affiliated clubs, mine is one and I'm club sec, are covered by BC insurance for many eventualities. I've had to read many documents in relation to this insurance cover and frequently find reference to "advice," "advisory," "guidelines," "best practice" etc. While these are not rules I wouldn't want to see my club having to argue our position if we had ignored, for example, "best practice."
> 
> I've read nothing from BC in relation to Covid-19 and insurance cover. BC have requested affiliated clubs cancel or suspend organised activities. Ignoring this request might make an insurance claim tricky.


asfarasicantell, every cycling organ' in the country has stopped group rides, so this is not a hill on which I am prepared to die (despite having read many of those docs myself over the years) :P
But for the sake of passing the time: what would be the nature of this hypothetical claim?

(as I say, it's a completely moot point now.)


----------



## tom73 (19 Mar 2020)

I hope they don't stop us going out cycling stops be going out my mind. my mental health will just noise dive


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> asfarasicantell, every cycling organ' in the country has stopped group rides, so this is not a hill on which I am prepared to die (despite having read many of those docs myself over the years) :P
> But for the sake of passing the time: what would be the nature of this hypothetical claim?
> 
> (as I say, it's a completely moot point now.)


In a nutshell BC insurance covers the club, club officials, ride leaders and individuals appointed by the club (not necessarily members) in the organisation and running of events against third party claims.

Imagine an incident occurs on an official club ride. The injured party decides to sue the ride leader for some form of negligence. In this instance the BC insurance would kick in if needed.

I'm only surmising here but we have BC requesting clubs do not organise group rides. If an incident occurred while this request is in place I don't think it's beyond the bounds of possibility the insurers would look very carefully at this as a way to refuse a claim.

Can I just request people don't quiz me in depth on this. I'm an ordinary bloke who happens to be a club sec. I'm no legal eagle 😄


----------



## matticus (19 Mar 2020)

There's only an issue if the "best practice" was relevant to the "incident".

I won't quiz you in depth if you just agree with me, ok?!?


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2020)

York rally end of june is cancelled.


----------



## PaulSB (19 Mar 2020)

matticus said:


> There's only an issue if the "best practice" was relevant to the "incident".
> 
> I won't quiz you in depth if you just agree with me, ok?!?



😄😄😄

Oh yes I agree re "best practice" - you wouldn't believe the conversations committee has about that one!!!!

For my club we wish to be socially responsible as a club. We feel following BC requests is a good way to achieve this without laying ourselves open to criticism from the membership. As a secondary thing it solves any potential insurance issues.

On a personal level I will continue to ride probably with the same people. It will though be "unofficial." Jeez life is complicated.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

Solo outdoor exercise is permitted in Switzerland.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

tom73 said:


> I hope they don't stop us going out cycling stops be going out my mind. my mental health will just noise dive



I did three different cycling trips to different shops today. So three trips out on the bike. The panic buying stripping the main supermarket has made this necessary.


----------



## wafter (19 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Agree, with an an addition.
> Surely a chat is ok if you have no symptoms, keep your distance in any case, and don"t stick around too long? Was out on the bike this morning in london and chatted to three non cyclists separately.


The incubation period has been quantified at a median of 5.1 days, with 95% of cases occurring between (IIRC) 4.75 and 5.8 days and something like 99.5% of cases manifesting within 14 days of infection. Hence the absence of symptoms is pretty meaningless unless you happen to have been in total isolation for the previous 14 days.

Keeping distance is a good practice but by no means watertight as people can inadvertantly cough and sneeze while I assume the virus can be present on water droplets exhailed during normal breathing and be further carried on the wind.

I went out of the first ride since it all really hit the fan yesterday; popped to the shop to get some essentials and continued through town / out onto a few tow paths. This was obviously less isolated than a road-ride out in the countryside would be and tbh made me pretty uncomfortable when encountering people.

Exhailed water droplets can hang in still air for quite a while; something I was very conscious of when following walkers / other cyclists, passing them or simply being downwind of them. I figure if I can smell someone's aftershave or perfume (which happened multiple times on the ride) it follows that I could also be inhailing their infected breath. 

Consider that our government has been slow to react, official guidance is not gospel and that the levels of protection afforded by various methods of avoidance are variable; not binary. So the measures you describe are safer than shaking someone's hand and chatting vigrously with them for an hour with 6" separating your faces, but are far more risky than simply avoiding all non-essential contact; which is the route I intend to continue taking.



matticus said:


> this has come up on a number of (UK) facebook/twatter threads. It is nonsense - road riding is not an extreme sport.


It's not, but it does carry with it a risk of injury and the requirement for medical attention.. granted these risks are low and as usual must be weighed up against those of other non-essential activities.

I intend to continue riding when opportunity allows, however I'm a bit gutted that I've failed to secure a gravel / adventure bike before the dawn of the apocalypse - even if there was a total ban on recreational cycling I very much doubt there'd be any coppers hiding in hedges on bridleways and tow paths to enforce it..


----------



## vickster (19 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> The incubation period has been quantified at a median of 5.1 days, with 95% of cases occurring between (IIRC) 4.75 and 5.8 days and something like 99.5% of cases manifesting within 14 days of infection. Hence it's the absence of symptoms is pretty meaningless unless you happen to have been in total isolation for the past 14 days.
> 
> Keeping distance is a good practice but by no means watertight as people can inadvertantly cough and sneeze while I assume the virus can be carried on water droplets exhailed during normal breathing and be carried on the wind.
> 
> ...


Bike shops are still open for now, and I'm sure they'd be glad of your custom


----------



## Blue Hills (19 Mar 2020)

Re wafter post and exchange with hoopdriver above.

Prof whitty quoted on bbc

Posted at 20:10 18 Mar20:10 18 Mar
*Whitty: Exercise is very important during the outbreak*
Prof Whitty, the UK's chief medical adviser, adds it is "very important" that children and adults take exercise, and being outside in the park is a "very good thing to do".
Speaking to the BBC's special coronavirus programme, he said: "The thing we are trying to avoid is people meeting up unnecessarily or having unnecessary social contact."
He says going to the park is encouraged, but crowding together with large groups of friends for long periods of time is advised against.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> It's not, but it does carry with it a risk of injury and the requirement for medical attention.. granted these risks are low and as usual must be weighed up against those of other non-essential activities.



It's not just low it's extremely low and equivalent to injuring yourself and requiring hospital treatment if you go for a walk or run. Also you'll know your own risk profile. How often have you come off the bike and how often you have required hospital treatment? There's also ways of mitigating the risks. Don't go so bloody fast downhill, be extra cautious, choose quiet roads and cycle ways etc.

We must also question whether exercise is considered non essential. I think it is essential more than ever where a good healthy immune system and ability to fight off infection is needed.

You don't see any call to ban people driving around despite the fact they injure themselves more and need hosiptial treatment than they injure cyclists and pedestrians.

Let's get risks in proportion rather than just have an emotional response to something.


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> Keeping distance is a good practice but by no means watertight as people can inadvertantly cough and sneeze while I assume the virus can be present on water droplets exhailed during normal breathing and be further carried on the wind.


Assumption is the mother of all fark ups, like the film says.

"Airborne spread has not been reported for COVID-19 and it is not believed to be a major driver of transmission" - source: WHO

Advice on Belgian TV (RTBF) yesterday was to cycle with your family (I think they mean household, really) or at most one friend and to keep your distance from the friend or anyone else: 1.5m lateral or 5m ahead/behind. This is an attempt to keep out of range of direct cough range. That is probably easier on Belgium's one-way roadside cycleways, wide two-way ones or filtered roads (similar to the Netherlands but with more painted lanes and fewer kerbed), than on the UK's substandardly narrow cycle tracks, especially a Cycleway Resembling A Pavement.

Curiously, picnics are now banned in Belgium, but the reason wasn't explained. I wonder if it's the risk of food falling back out of an infected mouth onto something others may touch.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Curiously, picnics are now banned in Belgium, but the reason wasn't explained. I wonder if it's the risk of food falling back out of an infected mouth onto something others may touch.



Bunch of people sitting in close proximity and the food being touched by the hands of those present? Bit like a buffet where the chicken drumstick has been touched by the ten people in front of you.


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2020)

YukonBoy said:


> Bunch of people sitting in close proximity and the food being touched by the hands of those present? Bit like a buffet where the chicken drumstick has been touched by the ten people in front of you.


Yes, but if only household groups or pairs of friends keeping their distance are currently allowed into the parks anyway, what's the difference with them eating cold food at home? It might cheer people up to be allowed to eat sat out on the grass for a change.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (19 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Yes, but if only household groups or pairs of friends keeping their distance are currently allowed into the parks anyway, what's the difference with them eating cold food at home? It might cheer people up to be allowed to eat sat out on the grass for a change.



Because it'll be about stuff they can easily manage rather than have 15 levels of nuance which just tie up the police.


----------



## Mo1959 (19 Mar 2020)

Sod not cycling. They can get lost if they come out with that. I went out for a solo walk for some air thinking it would be quiet. It was totally surreal. Local park car park nearly full and I met over 30 people at least on the walk, most in groups all close together, many elderly plus others with kids running around. People seem to be treating it like an extra holiday!


----------



## wafter (19 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Re wafter post and exchange with hoopdriver above.
> 
> Prof whitty quoted on bbc
> 
> ...


Indeed; I'm not attempting to construct an argument against cycling and am the first to advocate for getting out on the bike to improve one's mental and physical wellbeing.. what I am trying to achieve is the best balance between continuing to function as "normally" as possible while protecting myself and others from transmission.

As such, while we all evidently view things differently I'd personally consider idle chat with anyone I didn't have to interact with for some other reason an un-necessary risk. I will be remaining inside and isolating myself from others except for necessary trips to the shops or solo rides and walks in the open countryside 



YukonBoy said:


> It's not just low it's extremely low and equivalent to injuring yourself and requiring hospital treatment if you go for a walk or run. Also you'll know your own risk profile. How often have you come off the bike and how often you have required hospital treatment? There's also ways of mitigating the risks. Don't go so bloody fast downhill, be extra cautious, choose quiet roads and cycle ways etc.
> 
> We must also question whether exercise is considered non essential. I think it is essential more than ever where a good healthy immune system and ability to fight off infection is needed.
> 
> ...


As above I've not advocating one way or the other; merely pointing out that the (minimal) risk of injury carries with it a corresponding risk of stretching an already stressed healthcare system so the argument is valid in principal, even if the risk is extremely low.

Thankfully I've never required tertairy medical attention for a cycling issue and I'd be of a mind to continue to cycle despite being advised against doing so on the above grounds because I consider that an acceptable risk/reward ratio.. while others might disagree.

I agree about cars; although of course in our society all the important people use cars for their important tasks, while the idiosyncratic cyclists just get in the way with our pointless and self-indulgent journeys  We all know how our society generally views cycling so it's no surprise to see further devaluation of its worth in this latest governement advice; although actually I'd expect the cycling ban to come under a general blanket travel ban that would also include cars.. but I may be wrong.



mjr said:


> Assumption is the mother of all fark ups, like the film says.
> 
> "Airborne spread has not been reported for COVID-19 and it is not believed to be a major driver of transmission" - source: WHO
> 
> ...


Totally agree with the quote in principal, however in this instance I'd rather my incorrect assumption led to a reduction in the risk of transmission through being over-cautious than the opposite.

As above I'm not arguing against riding; just raising some concerns about some things that made me uneasy; rationally or otherwise. Interestingly the distances quoted above are not a million miles away from where I was finding myself comfortable yesterday. Apparently when Triathletes group-train they have to be separated by 5m to avoid and drafting benefits; which seems to corroborate the figures above.

Really want to go out for a ride now, but unfortunately circumstances (other than those discussed here) dictate that it'll be a few days until I next get the opportunity


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2020)

Mo1959 said:


> Sod not cycling. They can get lost if they come out with that. I went out for a solo walk for some air thinking it would be quiet. It was totally surreal. Local park car park nearly full and I met over 30 people at least on the walk, most in groups all close together, many elderly plus others with kids running around. People seem to be treating it like an extra holiday!


Do you think? Some parts of town had a distinct "last chance saloon" feel to it today, like it was elderly people taking their last chances for unfettered freedom before going into requested-may-become-forced quarantine at the weekend and parents enjoying the penultimate day before having to look after their school-age children. I'm guessing a bit from appearances and snippets overheard because I didn't think people would welcome being accosted today!


----------



## mjr (19 Mar 2020)

wafter said:


> As above I've not advocating one way or the other; merely pointing out that the (minimal) risk of injury carries with it a corresponding risk of stretching an already stressed healthcare system so the argument is valid in principal, even if the risk is extremely low.


Thinking that you can see their flawed reasoning doesn't make the argument valid in principal. The minimal risk of cycling injury should be compared with the risk of what I'd do instead: driving? Drivers hurt more people than cyclists and not just through direct collisions, but also things like pollution; staying at home? I broke my foot going up stairs at home; going for a run? Broke my arm; total inactivity? That way lies loads of diseases in general and a particular known health problem for me personally.



> Apparently when Triathletes group-train they have to be separated by 5m to avoid and drafting benefits; which seems to corroborate the figures above.


I've read that too but I'm sure someone did wind tunnel tests and thought there were still drafting benefits up to the 7-11m range... but I suspect the air exhaled from the rider in front might be safely well below your nose/mouth by that distance. Maybe recumbent riders should hang further back? 



> Really want to go out for a ride now, but unfortunately circumstances (other than those discussed here) dictate that it'll be a few days until I next get the opportunity


I've ridden more than I want to the last few days but I've now got all Tuesday's shopping list so I might take tomorrow off!


----------



## Milzy (19 Mar 2020)

PaulSB said:


> If @Milzy club is affiliated to British Cycling there is a real possibility of insurance implications.
> 
> Affiliated clubs, mine is one and I'm club sec, are covered by BC insurance for many eventualities. I've had to read many documents in relation to this insurance cover and frequently find reference to "advice," "advisory," "guidelines," "best practice" etc. While these are not rules I wouldn't want to see my club having to argue our position if we had ignored, for example, "best practice."
> 
> ...


I think members will be doing unplanned routes off the radar. If you knock a ped over I'm pretty sure the claim would be fine.


----------



## Ajax Bay (21 Mar 2020)

Dr Rachel Aldred on twitter:
Open letter from public health & transport researchers calls on government to support safe walking & cycling (in terms of infection & injury risks) during the COVID-19 pandemic: https://docs.google.com/document/d/...-xIgHB8rPfZl5bLVR5eL7VV2m_W9xx5PgH26TB0vq/pub


----------



## recumbentpanda (21 Mar 2020)

mjr said:


> Maybe recumbent riders should hang further back?


I always do! For one thing I don’t like breathing other’s sweaty slipstream on any bike, for another, on the bent I get too intimate a view of people’s perished Lycra. Also, drafting seems unsporting because no one other than perhaps another bent rider can get much of a tow off me! 

On the local cycle path today the weather seemed to have brought out every description of crazy (including me of course) but at least I was a solo, no contact, out and back carrying my own coffee stop. Lots of groups out tho, and not much social isolating apparent among them. 

This is all going to get weirder before it gets better . . .


----------



## vickster (21 Mar 2020)

I saw lots of couples and families out cycling on the paths but one group of 4 adults. Presumably relationship groups living together should be able to go out together? Keeping their distance from others for prolonged periods at least


----------



## Blue Hills (22 Mar 2020)

vickster said:


> I saw lots of couples and families out cycling on the paths but one group of 4 adults. Presumably relationship groups living together should be able to go out together? Keeping their distance from others for prolonged periods at least


Sounds ok to me. Some folks have, rather jokingly, suggested that tandems are out, but i think it fair to assume that folks on tandems are already shacked up together.
(Unless there is some underground tandem swinging scene naive me is unaware of).
Lombardy in italy now banned even solo outdoor exercise. Truly desperate as things are there i don't understand that unless the authorities are worried about folk using it as a cover for meetups and want to relieve pressure on authorities checking up on folk.
Will be out on the bike today.
Been out most days this week swerving going into several food shops that seemed too crowded for sensible entry.


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> Sounds ok to me. Some folks have, rather jokingly, suggested that tandems are out, but i think it fair to assume that folks on tandems _are already shacked up together._
> (Unless there is some underground tandem swinging scene naive me is unaware of).


Not necessarily so, I know a number of tandem-riding-only couples.


----------



## Blue Hills (25 Mar 2020)

youngoldbloke said:


> Not necessarily so, I know a number of tandem-riding-only couples.


don't understand your "not necessarily so.
apologies if brain gone through being inside too much.
not necessarily shacked up?
not necessarily swinging?


----------



## youngoldbloke (27 Mar 2020)

Blue Hills said:


> don't understand your "not necessarily so.
> apologies if brain gone through being inside too much.
> not necessarily shacked up?
> not necessarily swinging?


- not necessarily _shacked up_; in response to your
"but i think it fair to assume that folks on tandems _are already shacked up together."
(that's why I italicized that part of your quote)_


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Mar 2020)

I've just sent for a front wheel riser block for my new turbo trainer which I bought to maintain some semblance of fitness if I can't get out on the bike.

My wife is very unhappy. She has seen that the payment is to a Chinese account, even though the supplier is based in London and it is from stock already in the UK, and doesn't want it to come into the house. I have said I will not open it for three days and will disinfect it on opening, even though I think this is way over the top, but she is still not happy.


----------



## mjr (27 Mar 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> [...] doesn't want it to come into the house. I have said I will not open it for three days and will disinfect it on opening, even though I think this is way over the top, but she is still not happy.


Can you put it in a shed for the three days so it's not in the house? Bonus if you can put it in the sun, which is suspected to harm c19.

None of us really knows what's over the top with this yet, do we?


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Mar 2020)

Rusty Nails said:


> I've just sent for a front wheel riser block for my new turbo trainer which I bought to maintain some semblance of fitness if I can't get out on the bike.


I found a bit of wood in the garage that was the right height.

(Apols for duplicate images; the delete button does nothing on my browser)


----------



## Rusty Nails (29 Mar 2020)

rogerzilla said:


> I found a bit of wood in the garage that was the right height.
> 
> (Apols for duplicate images; the delete button does nothing on my browser)



I thought of that, but I've got an expensive bike and a flash new turbo trainer so I need a well-engineered , purpose-designed piece of plastic to rest the front wheel on. I shall only be riding it wearing my finest lycra kit, cycling glasses and helmet.


----------



## rogerzilla (29 Mar 2020)

The Plymouth Yellow Pages used to be just the right thickness. You tell the young people of today that...


----------

